# Understanding pedigree



## Farce (2 mo ago)

I’ve been looking closer at my new puppy’s parents, if after the AKC DNA number, it says Serbia, does that mean the dog itself is imported from Serbia or his ancestors originated there?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

DNA number? I think you may be talking about the registration number. Puppies aren't DNA tested - that is usually only done with the sire. Anyway, if it says 'Serbia' it means the test was done in Serbia, therefore the dog doesn't have an AKC number.

Can you post a picture of the pedigree? That will make it easier to figure out! 
And we ALWAYS love to see puppy pictures! 🥰


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

More than likely what you are referring to is that the dog came from Serbia. There be a DN# registration number, followed by DNA is the dog has DNA on file with AKC, which an import that is bred would require. Then, they list the country the dog came from....


----------

